# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدرسه ی خوب یا دبیر خوب؟کدوم بهتره؟

## marzeyh

مدرسمون اصلا خوب نیست بچه های کلاس همش امتحانات کلاسی رو لغو میکنن دبیرامون اصلا خوب نیستن البته به جز دبیر فیزیکم
من سال پیش دو ماه اول انسانی خوندم و دلیل اومدنم به تجربی هم دبیر فیزیکم بود چون واقعا دبیر عالییه
اخه دبیر فیزیکمون واقعا فوق العاده درس میده توی کلاس که درس میده اگه بدونه کسی دوس داره یاد بگیره و ب فیزیک علاقه داره خیلی کمکش میکنه
دبیرمون میدونه من عاشق فیزیکم ب خاطر همین حتی بعد ازمونای گزینه ی دو سوالایی رو ک بلد نیستم برام توضیح میده
ولی دبیرای دیگه...
میخوام سال بعد برم ی مدرسه ی دیگه درس بخونم  دبیراش خوبن رقابت هم بالاست ولی  توی کلاس ما اصلا  رقابت نیست
ولی دلم نمیخواد از تدریس های خوب دبیر فیزیکم بی نسیب بمونم

ب نظرتون چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Hellion

> مدرسمون اصلا خوب نیست بچه های کلاس همش امتحانات کلاسی رو لغو میکنن دبیرامون اصلا خوب نیستن البته به جز دبیر فیزیکم
> من سال پیش دو ماه اول انسانی خوندم و دلیل اومدنم به تجربی هم دبیر فیزیکم بود چون واقعا دبیر عالییه
> اخه دبیر فیزیکمون واقعا فوق العاده درس میده توی کلاس که درس میده اگه بدونه کسی دوس داره یاد بگیره و ب فیزیک علاقه داره خیلی کمکش میکنه
> دبیرمون میدونه من عاشق فیزیکم ب خاطر همین حتی بعد ازمونای گزینه ی دو سوالایی رو ک بلد نیستم برام توضیح میده
> ولی دبیرای دیگه...
> میخوام سال بعد برم ی مدرسه ی دیگه درس بخونم  دبیراش خوبن رقابت هم بالاست ولی  توی کلاس ما اصلا  رقابت نیست
> ولی دلم نمیخواد از تدریس های خوب دبیر فیزیکم بی نسیب بمونم
> 
> ب نظرتون چیکار کنم؟


مدرسه ی خوب بهتر از یه دبیر خوب

----------


## Alireza.arvin

بدون شک که یه مدرسه خوب خیلی خیلی بهتر از یه دبیر خوبه . شما می تونی بری مدرسه جدید با معلم فیزیکتون هم خصوصی بگیری .

----------


## Prison Break

مدرسه خوب بهتره چون مدرسه یک جا هست ولی کلاس باعث اشفتگی میشه هی اینور اونور این ساعت اون ساعت کلا آدم بهم میریزه.

من خودم اگه برگردم عقب ، فقط دروس اختصاصی رو معلم میگیرم تو مدرسه یا کلاس. عمومی به نظرم نیاز به معلم نیست. نه اینکه نباشه اما به وقتی ک ادم میزاره نمی ارزه

----------


## marzeyh

> بدون شک که یه مدرسه خوب خیلی خیلی بهتر از یه دبیر خوبه . شما می تونی بری مدرسه جدید با معلم فیزیکتون هم خصوصی بگیری .



کلاس خصوصی نمیزاره.چون بچه ی کوچیک داره پارسال ک چند ماه ی نفر دیگه ب جاش میومد بچه های کلاس کلا هیچی نفهیدن منم خودم با اینکه خوندم یکم بیشتر بلد نیستم

----------


## saj8jad

> مدرسمون اصلا خوب نیست بچه های کلاس همش امتحانات کلاسی رو لغو میکنن دبیرامون اصلا خوب نیستن البته به جز دبیر فیزیکم
> من سال پیش دو ماه اول انسانی خوندم و دلیل اومدنم به تجربی هم دبیر فیزیکم بود چون واقعا دبیر عالییه
> اخه دبیر فیزیکمون واقعا فوق العاده درس میده توی کلاس که درس میده اگه بدونه کسی دوس داره یاد بگیره و ب فیزیک علاقه داره خیلی کمکش میکنه
> دبیرمون میدونه من عاشق فیزیکم ب خاطر همین حتی بعد ازمونای گزینه ی دو سوالایی رو ک بلد نیستم برام توضیح میده
> ولی دبیرای دیگه...
> میخوام سال بعد برم ی مدرسه ی دیگه درس بخونم  دبیراش خوبن رقابت هم بالاست ولی  توی کلاس ما اصلا  رقابت نیست
> ولی دلم نمیخواد از تدریس های خوب دبیر فیزیکم بی نسیب بمونم
> 
> ب نظرتون چیکار کنم؟



ببین عزیز من از هر کسی دیگه هم که بپرسی میگه قطعاً مدرسه خوب بهتره!
چون معمولاً مدرسه خوب دبیرهای خوبی هم داره! 

ببین همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره که مثلاً درس بخونی یا نخونی؟ 
فعالیت داشته باشی یا نداشته باشی؟ و ...

به نظر من مدرسه و دبیرای عالی فقط *5 درصد* در موفقیت شما سهم دارن و
*95 درصد* دیگه به خودتون بستگی داره که در کارتون موفق باشید.

یعنی این شما هستید که موفقیت رو برای خودتون رقم می زنید نه مدرسه فرضاً
تیزهوشان و دبیران نخبه کشور و کلاس های گران قیمت و هزارتا کفت و زهرمار
دیگه

تفکر اشتباه بعضی از دوستان عزیز اینه که فکر میکنند که برای موفق شدن در یک
زمینه مثلاً زمینه درسی باید از بهترین اساتید کشور استفاده کنند و یا در بهترین
مدارس کشور درس خوند! این تفکر غلطه داداش

در مورد این قسمت از صحبت هایتون که نوشتید:


میخوام سال بعد برم ی مدرسه ی دیگه درس بخونم دبیراش خوبن رقابت هم بالاست.

بهتون بگم این خوبه اما روی دیگه سکه رو هم در نظر داشته باشید که این میتونه
هم باعث پیشرفت و هم باعث پسرفت شما بشه!
مثلاً وقتی شما در جمع 25 نفره کلاستون قرار دارید شما با روزی 7 ساعت 
مطالعه بازم به گرد دوستان برترتون نمی رسید خود به خود ناامید میشید و امیدتون
رو از دست میدید و کلاً بیخال میشید
کلاً مدرسه خوب ، خوبه ولی این جنبه ها رو هم باید در نظر گرفت

موفق باشید
یاعلی(ع)

----------


## marzeyh

> ببین عزیز من از هر کسی دیگه هم که بپرسی میگه قطعاً مدرسه خوب بهتره!
> چون معمولاً مدرسه خوب دبیرهای خوبی هم داره! 
> 
> ببین همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره که مثلاً درس بخونی یا نخونی؟ 
> فعالیت داشته باشی یا نداشته باشی؟ و ...
> 
> به نظر من مدرسه و دبیرای عالی فقط *5 درصد* در موفقیت شما سهم دارن و
> *95 درصد* دیگه به خودتون بستگی داره که در کارتون موفق باشید.
> 
> ...


خیلی ممنون از راهنمایتون
ولی به نظر من خیلی مهمه که همکلاسی ها در چه سطحی باشن
من الان وقتی میرم ی تست از دبیر فیزیک میپرسم و معلم میخواد واسه کل کلاس توضیح بده همه ی بچه ها سر وصداشون درمیاد
از دبیرای دیگه هم ک اصلا نمیتونم چیزی بپرسم
الان توی کلاسمون من فقط باید با خودم رقابت کنم ک همچین همتی رو در خودم نمیبینم مثلا من دو بار واسه امتحان دادن درس خوندم و امتحان لغو شده بار سوم هم که میدونم لغو میشه ممکنه نخونم خیلی سعی کردم دوستامو ب درس تشویق کنم ولی نشد
میدونم مدرسه ای  ک رقابت باشه بخونم موفق ترم

اما دبیر فیزیکم عالی درس میده و خیلی دوسش دارم.

----------


## saj8jad

> خیلی ممنون از راهنمایتون
> ولی به نظر من خیلی مهمه که همکلاسی ها در چه سطحی باشن
> من الان وقتی میرم ی تست از دبیر فیزیک میپرسم و معلم میخواد واسه کل کلاس توضیح بده همه ی بچه ها سر وصداشون درمیاد
> از دبیرای دیگه هم ک اصلا نمیتونم چیزی بپرسم
> الان توی کلاسمون من فقط باید با خودم رقابت کنم ک همچین همتی رو در خودم نمیبینم مثلا من دو بار واسه امتحان دادن درس خوندم و امتحان لغو شده بار سوم هم که میدونم لغو میشه ممکنه نخونم خیلی سعی کردم دوستامو ب درس تشویق کنم ولی نشد
> میدونم مدرسه ای  ک رقابت باشه بخونم موفق ترم
> 
> اما دبیر فیزیکم عالی درس میده و خیلی دوسش دارم.



اگر واقعاً اوضاع مدرستون در این حده که میگین :Y (404):  

پس هر چه زودتر از اون مدرسه فرار  :Y (567):  کنید بهتره  :Y (483):  

چون این جوری خداوکیلی خیلی نامردیه! :Y (623):

----------


## marzeyh

> اگر واقعاً اوضاع مدرستون در این حده که میگین 
> 
> پس هر چه زودتر از اون مدرسه فرار  کنید بهتره  
> 
> چون این جوری خداوکیلی خیلی نامردیه!


ن خیلی بدتر از اینه مثلا ادبیات تو کل سال ب جز امتحان نوبت اول یک بار امتحان کلاسی دادیم در حالی ک دبیر هر هفته امتحان میذاشت
چی نامردیه؟
اما دبیر فیزیکم عالی درس میده کاش قبول کنه حداقل سال بعد چند جلسه برام کلاس خصوصی بزاره

----------


## saj8jad

> ن خیلی بدتر از اینه مثلا ادبیات تو کل سال ب جز امتحان نوبت اول یک بار امتحان کلاسی دادیم در حالی ک دبیر هر هفته امتحان میذاشت
> چی نامردیه؟
> اما دبیر فیزیکم عالی درس میده کاش قبول کنه حداقل سال بعد چند جلسه برام کلاس خصوصی بزاره




الان داره در حق شما نامردی و ظلم میشه داداش دیگه!

1- معلماتون کم کاری میکنن
2- بچه های مسخره بازی در میارن که معلما امتحان نگیرن
3- مدیریت مسخره و حال بهم زن مدرسه

منتهی به جزء دبیر محترم فیزیکتون :Y (559):

----------


## yzsd

برو از مدرسه برو 
برو برو تو میتونی

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> مدرسمون اصلا خوب نیست بچه های کلاس همش امتحانات کلاسی رو لغو میکنن دبیرامون اصلا خوب نیستن البته به جز دبیر فیزیکم
> من سال پیش دو ماه اول انسانی خوندم و دلیل اومدنم به تجربی هم دبیر فیزیکم بود چون واقعا دبیر عالییه
> اخه دبیر فیزیکمون واقعا فوق العاده درس میده توی کلاس که درس میده اگه بدونه کسی دوس داره یاد بگیره و ب فیزیک علاقه داره خیلی کمکش میکنه
> دبیرمون میدونه من عاشق فیزیکم ب خاطر همین حتی بعد ازمونای گزینه ی دو سوالایی رو ک بلد نیستم برام توضیح میده
> ولی دبیرای دیگه...
> میخوام سال بعد برم ی مدرسه ی دیگه درس بخونم  دبیراش خوبن رقابت هم بالاست ولی  توی کلاس ما اصلا  رقابت نیست
> ولی دلم نمیخواد از تدریس های خوب دبیر فیزیکم بی نسیب بمونم
> 
> ب نظرتون چیکار کنم؟


مدرسه خوب بهتر از یک دبیر خوبه اما

به نظرم اگه میخوای بترکونی غیر حضوری بخون ( چرا ؟ ! چون درس هایی مثل ادبیات و زبان و معارف رو خودت باید بخونی )

درس هایی مثل ریاضیات و فیزیک رو معلم های تاپ تاپ پیدا کن و ببین کجا ها تدریس میکنند برو سر کلاسشون

سعی کن معلم انتخابی تاپ باشه و اشتباه نکنی یه وقت بری اموزشگاه ثبت نام کنی !

موفق باشید  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## marzeyh

> الان داره در حق شما نامردی و ظلم میشه داداش دیگه!
> 
> 1- معلماتون کم کاری میکنن
> 2- بچه های مسخره بازی در میارن که معلما امتحان نگیرن
> 3- مدیریت مسخره و حال بهم زن مدرسه
> 
> منتهی به جزء دبیر محترم فیزیکتون


ن دبیرا کم کاری نمیکنن دلیلش مدیر افتضاحه
وقتی بچه ها میدونن حوزه جوریه که10میگیرن دیگه دلیلی واسه درس خوندن ندارن مگه2یا3تاشون
امروز دبیرم میگفت اول خودت همه ی سوالاتو بنویس بعد اگه خواستی به بقیه بگو
مدیر و معاون مسخرم کردن مدیر گفت این خودش ب هیچکس چیزی نمیگه(منظورش این بود که حسودیم میشه بگم)

واقعا اصلا تو مدارس عدالت نیست مثلا اونی که خونده 19میگیره اونی که نخونده تقلب میکنه یا پارتی داره 19میشه
 :Yahoo (31):

----------


## marzeyh

> مدرسه خوب بهتر از یک دبیر خوبه اما
> 
> به نظرم اگه میخوای بترکونی غیر حضوری بخون ( چرا ؟ ! چون درس هایی مثل ادبیات و زبان و معارف رو خودت باید بخونی )
> 
> درس هایی مثل ریاضیات و فیزیک رو معلم های تاپ تاپ پیدا کن و ببین کجا ها تدریس میکنند برو سر کلاسشون
> 
> سعی کن معلم انتخابی تاپ باشه و اشتباه نکنی یه وقت بری اموزشگاه ثبت نام کنی !
> 
> موفق باشید


ممنون 
شمام موفق باشین
غیر حضوری؟؟یعنی چی؟
منظورتون اینه مدرسه ثبت نام نکنم و برم با بزرگسالان امتحان بدم؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> ن دبیرا کم کاری نمیکنن دلیلش مدیر افتضاحه
> وقتی بچه ها میدونن حوزه جوریه که10میگیرن دیگه دلیلی واسه درس خوندن ندارن مگه2یا3تاشون
> امروز دبیرم میگفت اول خودت همه ی سوالاتو بنویس بعد اگه خواستی به بقیه بگو
> مدیر و معاون مسخرم کردن مدیر گفت این خودش ب هیچکس چیزی نمیگه(منظورش این بود که حسودیم میشه بگم)
> 
> واقعا اصلا تو مدارس عدالت نیست مثلا اونی که خونده 19میگیره اونی که نخونده تقلب میکنه یا پارتی داره 19میشه



عدالت خیلی وقته که از تو کشور ما پرکشیده :Y (461):  :Y (403): 
انشاء الله فرج *امام زمان (عج)* همه چیزو درست میکنه،آمین

شما هم به حرف های دیگران اهمیت نده بزار هرچی میخوان بگن، بگن

موفق باشید خواهر گرامی :Y (559):

----------


## na30

میشه چندتا دبیرستان دخترانه خوب تو شهر تهران معرفی کنید.ممنون.

----------


## marzeyh

> عدالت خیلی وقته که از تو کشور ما پرکشیده
> انشاء الله فرج *امام زمان (عج)* همه چیزو درست میکنه،آمین
> 
> شما هم به حرف های دیگران اهمیت نده بزار هرچی میخوان بگن، بگن
> 
> موفق باشید خواهر گرامی


ان شاءالله
ممنون شمام موفق باشین

----------


## doctor reza

برومدرسه خوب!
اجتماعی ازدبیرای خوب ب ی مدرسه خوب برتری داره
البته همه چی بستگی ب خودت داره
بنظرم برواون مدرسه
بقول شریعتی درماندن سودی نی

----------

